# Luxury Bar!



## Carty812 (Apr 20, 2014)

Ok so tell me your favorite recipe! I have so many it is hard to decide. I want to make a bar that is to die for in the shower.

My favorites are;
Coconut, Olive, Palm Kernel, Castor, Shea
And for the animal lover
Coconut, Grape seed, Lard, Castor, Shea

I also love my milk and sugar.


----------



## Nevada (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi Carty
*Malted Coconut Milk*
Sunflower Oil Hi ole 20% 
Olive 25%
Coconut 30%
Palm Oil 20%
Shea butter 5% (optional)
Dry Malt Extract (DME) 2%
SF 11%
Dissolve the DME in a bit of hot water. Add Coconut milk and (carefully) dissolve lye. You can add the DME/water solution at trace, just remember to adjust your total Liquid volume. I have tried to mix the DME with the EO's but was a mess.
DME contributes a creaminess similar to Shea Butter. 
DME doesn't seem to color the finished soap. 
You can get Pale Dry Malt Extract at a Homebrew Supply store. It is very hydrophilic, meaning it will suck up moisture and become hard as a rock. Portion the bag into smaller baggies, e.g. if you make 100 oz batches portion into 2 oz baggies. If it does take on moisture you'll still be able to use it.
Try Malted Goat's Milk, or just add to a regular soap.
Roy


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 21, 2014)

I personally prefer an avocado soap with lots of avcocado oil and puree, low coconut, lard, palm, castor and sunflower with a low superfat.


----------



## jules92207 (Apr 21, 2014)

I am still pretty new at soaping but so far I really like avocado and sunflower oil in my soap, and lard is pretty incredible.


----------



## Carty812 (Apr 21, 2014)

These sound like great bars! I must admit that I have not tried Avacodo oil yet but I have been meaning to get around to it. I guess I will just have to keep mixing and trying things out. I am sure that perfect bar is right around the corner!


----------



## Seawolfe (Apr 21, 2014)

My all around favorites are still my salt bars, something about the salt, or the superfatting, but they are just so soothing. I take them to sea for a bit of comfort. The recipe isn't anything special, 80% salt with CO, OO and a bit of Shea, or even just OO and CO and pretty smells.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 21, 2014)

I love avocado in soap.  My personal favorites are also Salt Bars with CO, Avocado & Castor.  Sometimes I add Shea Butter. But I only use 50-75% Salt.


----------



## CraftyRedhead (May 23, 2014)

Newbie question: When you list a percentage for salt, is that total, or just % of the oils? I'm toying with the idea of making a soap bar in the near future


----------



## Seawolfe (May 23, 2014)

While there are people who add up to 100% of the weight of the total soap in salt, I think its more common to talk about salt as a percentage of the oils, thats what I do anyways


----------



## SomethingGoodAustin (May 23, 2014)

While it doesn't really count as "luxury" (no fancy oils) I'm in love with my olive oil bars (75% olive, 25% other stuff) made with whole goat's milk and raw honey.  I also like a neem, shea, and hemp bar.  

I'm somewhat nervous around oils like avocado--I've had problems with rancidity in the past.


----------



## kmarvel (Jun 13, 2014)

Seawolfe said:


> My all around favorites are still my salt bars, something about the salt, or the superfatting, but they are just so soothing. I take them to sea for a bit of comfort. The recipe isn't anything special, 80% salt with CO, OO and a bit of Shea, or even just OO and CO and pretty smells.



 Seawolfe,

 Can you share a salt bar recipe please??  How much of each oil.  How much is a "bit of Shea"?

 Kathie


----------



## Nevada (Jun 13, 2014)

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showpost.php?p=430600&postcount=3

coconut oil 80%
Shea butter 8
Olive Oil 7
Castor 5
Salt 80% of total weight in oils



kmarvel said:


> Seawolfe,
> 
> Can you share a salt bar recipe please??  How much of each oil.  How much is a "bit of Shea"?
> 
> Kathie


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 13, 2014)

Nevada said:


> Hi Carty
> *Malted Coconut Milk*
> Sunflower Oil Hi ole 20%
> Olive 25%
> ...


Yep, this sounds great and something I need to try since I love anything that adds creaminess.  Thankyou for sharing


----------



## welsh black (Jun 13, 2014)

I made a bar with Neem oil, still not sure about the smell, but I love the bar, so creamy and moisturising !!


----------



## LunaSkye (Jun 13, 2014)

SomethingGoodAustin said:


> While it doesn't really count as "luxury" (no fancy oils) I'm in love with my olive oil bars (75% olive, 25% other stuff) made with whole goat's milk and raw honey.  I also like a neem, shea, and hemp bar.
> 
> I'm somewhat nervous around oils like avocado--I've had problems with rancidity in the past.


I love mango butter and I am now inspired to make an olive soap with it.


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Jun 13, 2014)

kmarvel said:


> Seawolfe,
> 
> Can you share a salt bar recipe please??  How much of each oil.  How much is a "bit of Shea"?
> 
> Kathie



I just made a salt bar with 50% salt. 90% CO, 10% Sunflower oil with 20% SF. Give it a proper cure. Very conditioning.


----------



## grayceworks (Jun 15, 2014)

A super-luxury bar -- pricey, but worth it for a treat -- is the one I mentioned in another thread about a replacement for palm oil.., huge amounts of mango and especially shea. It takes at least 8 weeks or longer to cure before it gets a decent lather but it's soooo nice on the skin, it's worth the wait! Also, mango and olive and avocado together make a very nice soap.


----------



## kmarvel (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks, Skatergirl.


----------



## bjdmwill (Jun 30, 2014)

When do you add the salt?


----------



## Carty812 (Jun 30, 2014)

I always add mine at emulsification then just give couple more blast with stick blender to make sure it is well incorporated.


----------



## bjdmwill (Jun 30, 2014)

Emulsification is right when you first mix the oil and liquids, before trace? (Sorry.... Newbie)


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jul 1, 2014)

bjdmwill said:


> Emulsification is right when you first mix the oil and liquids, before trace? (Sorry.... Newbie)


 
It's more when it is fully mixed together, but still really runny - where trace would just be a thicker version of what you have.


----------



## bjdmwill (Jul 1, 2014)

Ahh. And do you use regular table salt? Sea salt? Chunky or fine?


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 1, 2014)

I add my salt when it's a bit thicker than emulsification to keep it mixed in well.  Otherwise I find that the salt will tend to settle to the bottom.  _ I use sea salt in mine. _ I still have time to swirl it.    Love them.


----------

